# InkSoft Adds Jessie Gould As Digital Marketing Content Manager



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Jessie Gould has joined InkSoft as the digital content marketing manager. Her primary focus will be on helping InkSoft customers grow their business. She will play a major role in the expansion of InkSoft’s marketing training and resource development efforts for its users. 

Drawing on her years of experience helping businesses with online marketing, she will work with InkSoft customers to answer questions from how best to use Facebook and email to how to determine why sales are down. She will communicate directly with InkSoft users to identify their key concerns and develop tools from blogs to downloadable guides and infographics to help in addressing them. 

To learn more and share your perspective, go to https://www.inksoft.com/meet-jessie/.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

